# Bank safety deposit boxes



## Z100 (12 Feb 2007)

Does every bank branch offer the use of safety deposit boxes? 

How much do you pay for the service?

Are the contents of the box private, confidential and untouchable by the bank? Promise, I'm not stashing away anything dodgy, just very personal items that I want to remain private to me.

Help? Thanks.


----------



## efm (12 Feb 2007)

In my experience not all branches offer "safekeeping" - and it's far from a safety deposit box ala Hollywood - its stuff put into the branch safe and a note made in the ledger!

I believe that the banks are trying to get away from offering this service as they don't make any money on it - I think there was a thead on this a while ago on AAM.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Yeah - I was disappointed when lodging my house deeds for safe keeping with _PTSB _that I wasn't greeted my the manager and escorted into a walk in vault protected by one of those big safe doors you see in the movies and housing individual safety deposit box drawers. 



At least the safe keeping service was and continues to be free. Must check some day that they still have them!


----------



## efm (12 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Must check some day that they still have them!


 
My advice (for what it's worth) is that you should check anything you have in safekeeping at least once a year.

Things in branch safes can and do go missing (and not just the cash!) mostly through human error at some stage.

I know from personal experience that there is a bank branch with a number of "boxes" in its safe where the owners cannot be identified


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2007)

Yeah - fair point. Must dig out the safe keeping receipt and check that I everything's OK!


----------



## Towger (12 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed]


 
It has been a long time since I have seen reference to a 'mil' web site on the Internet.!!


----------



## Nermal (12 Feb 2007)

The BOI near trinners has personal ones. Don't know whether they're offering them to new customers though.


----------



## rmelly (12 Feb 2007)

they should consider charging a 'returning fee' - store whatever you want for free, just charge to return it to you, with year on year increases of 20+% to ensure their costs are covered.


----------



## Perplexed (14 Feb 2007)

BOI is not offering the service to new customers. People with existing safe keeping facilities can continue holding them.

It's not actually a matter of cost - in my branch most of the customers with existing safe keeping facilities are Golden yrs so do not pay a fee - it's more a matter of space or rather lack of it in our safe.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - fair point. Must dig out the safe keeping receipt and check that I everything's OK!


 
Makes you wonder tho would you be better off leaving well enuf alone and could the human error occur only after you request a view


----------



## Nermal (11 Jan 2009)

Yorky said:


> I was talking to someone who lives in the US recently and they've put a years 'emergency' cash in to a safety deposit box in the event of systemic collapse.
> 
> I've read on AAM that Irish banks no longer offer this facility so is there an alternative way of securely holding cash in this way?



In the event of a systemic collapse I wouldn't expect to gain access to a safety deposit box...


----------



## iggy (11 Jan 2009)

My bank `mislaid` the deeds of my property only to be discovered three weeks later in a shed out the back of the building! I kid you not. Another bank lost the deeds of my sister in laws house over ten years ago, the matter was settled in court last year. So check that they still have your deeds if they are in your bank!
Probably a rare enough occurence but unsettling nonetheless.


----------



## mercman (11 Jan 2009)

Banks in Ireland ceased the practice of safe keeping customer's papers or items for safe keeping at least 5 years ago. The only safe deposit boxes in the country are at the BoI in College Green but there are no available boxes. In fact thry are trying to reduce the practice. A person might use a document storage facility or a solicitor's safe. The only other alternative are to travel to the Uk where there are safe deposit centres dotted around Londo and the UK.


----------



## GeneralZod (11 Jan 2009)

Yorky said:


> I was talking to someone who lives in the US recently and they've put a years 'emergency' cash in to a safety deposit box in the event of systemic collapse.



With all the talk of "quantitative easing" buying gold for storage in the safety deposit box might be safer bet.


----------



## Thoie (11 Jan 2009)

Bushfire said:


> Does every bank branch offer the use of safety deposit boxes?
> 
> How much do you pay for the service?
> 
> ...




If they're not legal documents, like house deeds, etc - why not give them to a friend?  I've got a courier-style bag of papers belonging to a friend sitting under a bed for 8 years - they keep moving house with me   She just said it's stuff that she doesn't want her family to ever access.  The agreement is that I'll keep them until she asks for them, or until she dies.  If she dies, I'm to destroy them.

Most friends should be able to fit a smallish bag/box somewhere.


----------



## mercman (11 Jan 2009)

Thoie said:


> If they're not legal documents, like house deeds, etc - why not give them to a friend?  I've got a courier-style bag of papers belonging to a friend sitting under a bed for 8 years - they keep moving house with me   She just said it's stuff that she doesn't want her family to ever access.  The agreement is that I'll keep them until she asks for them, or until she dies.  If she dies, I'm to destroy them.
> 
> Most friends should be able to fit a smallish bag/box somewhere.



But what happens if they get nicked ???


----------

